# encouraging fertility, young infant



## baby.fatty (May 8, 2009)

Hi -

I have a 5 month old infant and I'm already thinking about TTC (I know, I'm nuts). I've had nooo signs of fertility at all, I'm EBFing and he is one hungry little dude. For various reasons (I'm not getting any younger, it took a while to conceive #1, plus it would be convenient with my job, and I like the relationship closely spaced siblings tend to have) I'd like to start trying for #2 sooner rather than later.

I'm looking ahead, but I would consider weaning him at 8-10 months if that was the only way to get my fertility back (scandal!) but I'd really rather not do that. I know that the introduction of solids is a big time for the return of fertililty (which is soon for us), but I'm looking for resources on encouraging ovulation and TTC while BFing. Most of the resources I've seen seem to be aimed at moms with 2 year olds, not infants. Hot tips welcome!

Some specific questions:
Is there any advantage to charting before AF returns?
What's the research on taking Clomid or Femara while BFing?

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

my fertility returned after DD started sleeping through the night (well, 7 hr stretches) just past two months old, got AF back around 3 months PP, much to my chagrin. With Ds, I was tandeming and it came back at 6 months, again, I think, because he started giving me longer stretches of sleep around 5 mos pp (although he quit that again soon after...).

Not sure if that's helpful or not, but sttn seems to be key for me. They both took pacifiers at night, unless they were refusing them. This one i'm not doing a pacifier, so I'm hoping I can hold out longer before seeing AF again...


----------



## LuNaLu (May 4, 2009)

I'm in your same boat, except that my baby is older. I've started working towards night-weaning her in order to encourage the return of fertility. For now, temp charting wouldn't really work for me because I'm not ever asleep for 3 hours straight. I've considered buying OPKs in bulk, though, and testing every day just in case something's going on. Our situation is a bit trickier because we'd like to try for a boy, so we're using condoms until I can figure out if/when I'm ovulating.

My first DD was 8.5 months old and still night-nursing when AF came back, so I don't know why it's taking longer this time - I guess Poppy nurses more during the day.

Good luck - sending AF vibes your way (which seems so strange LOL)


----------

